# First cheese smoke of 2021



## bill ace 350 (Mar 20, 2021)

Only have about 5 pieces of smoked cheese left, so i figured i needed to smoke some more.

Tomorrow's weather should be perfect.

I love the sharpest cheddar i can find,  so i have lots of that.

Have two pieces of horseradish cheddar. Never tried it. Should be interesting. 

Going for 6 hours in the trash can smoker with hickory pellets.

I know many think that's too long, but i like it smokey, and eventually the flavor seeps throughout the whole cheese.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2021)

Horseradish cheddar is my favorite cheese . Love that stuff . 
I don't smoke much cheese . Never comes out for me , so I'll be watching .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Horseradish cheddar is my favorite cheese . Love that stuff .
> I don't smoke much cheese . Never comes out for me , so I'll be watching .


Don't give up on it.....


----------



## kruizer (Mar 20, 2021)

Good lookin bacon too.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice assortment of cheese.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Good lookin bacon too.


Thank you!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Nice assortment of cheese.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks great Bill! I have a few bricks of River Rat cheese left that I might smoke before it warms up too much. And horseradish cheese is one of my favorites too.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 21, 2021)

Now that's a lot of cheese, i like sharp and old cheese, wife not so much, watching with interest
David


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks great Bill! I have a few bricks of River Rat cheese left that I might smoke before it warms up too much. And horseradish cheese is one of my favorites too.


Thanks! I saw your post some time ago about River Rat, thought id give it a try.

I live close to both Great Lakes and River Rat cheese plants.

Also have a Mennonite store where I picked up the 10 year and 7 year cheese.

Not sure where it comes from, but my gut thinks they get it locally in bulk.

Anyway, cheese is out of the fridge warming to room temperature.  As soon as the temperatures outside hits 40, in the trash can it goes.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Now that's a lot of cheese, i like sharp and old cheese, wife not so much, watching with interest
> David


The sharper the better for me.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

Doing two batches.

This will be the first batch .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

Before and after. 
4.5 hours.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow , it really pulls in the smoke

David


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks great . I have a bunch in the fridge , but might be to warm here now .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 22, 2021)

First batch vac sealed and marked.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 23, 2021)

Putting another batch in tonight.

Couldn't resist. The XXX stuff is very, very good.

Going for about 6 - 7 hours this round.


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks fantastic.   Wish I could find 10yr aged cheese.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 26, 2021)

mowin said:


> Looks fantastic.   Wish I could find 10yr aged cheese.



I can't say enough good about this company. The cheese is amazing. And they do ship. Though, with the summer temps. It'll be more.
Cheese – River Rat Cheese
Better yet, drive up there. Clayton is a fantastic place to visit. And River Rat cheese is right on the water. If you go there. Check out some of the spirits shops.


----------



## mowin (Jun 26, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I can't say enough good about this company. The cheese is amazing. And they do ship. Though, with the summer temps. It'll be more.
> Cheese – River Rat Cheese
> Better yet, drive up there. Clayton is a fantastic place to visit. And River Rat cheese is right on the water. If you go there. Check out some of the spirits shops.



Looks like there's a specialty cheese shop only 30min from me that sells there products.  I'll have to call and see if they carry the 10yr aged.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 26, 2021)

mowin said:


> Looks like there's a specialty cheese shop only 30min from me that sells there products.  I'll have to call and see if they carry the 10yr aged.



Hopefully they do. I have older cheese from them. And it is beyond words.


----------

